# Bassett hound



## Budda (Aug 3, 2012)

Any of you got yerself a Bassett hound?  My nag jist decided she wanted one.  Figure I would ask about em.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 3, 2012)

We have one and he's great. Be prepared for the voice though! Where a normal dog would jump up on your leg or something the basset will howl at you out of frustration at his short little legs when they want attention.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Aug 3, 2012)

what a coincidence my wife wants one two !!! lol does anyone know where to get one for fairly cheap????


----------



## Budda (Aug 4, 2012)

There is a breeder in conyers, ga that might have some ready round September I was told


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 4, 2012)

CRIMINOLES said:


> what a coincidence my wife wants one two !!! lol does anyone know where to get one for fairly cheap????



Try petfinder.org

If by cheap you mean disposable then go to the breeder in Conyers.


----------



## RCS1956 (Aug 6, 2012)

SonyaS said:


> Try petfinder.org
> 
> If by cheap you mean disposable then go to the breeder in Conyers.



Why do you say that?  I was considering one from that breeder.


----------



## Budda (Aug 7, 2012)

might jist be me but all i can find on petfinder is dogs that need to be adopted.  I think i will stick with a breeder like the one in conyers.  No need to adopt someone elses problems.  yea yea yea before you gripe about my blanket statement i know not all have problems but most do an i aint riskin it


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 7, 2012)

We've got one, and he really is a fun dog. Loves to rough house and play. They are vocal when excited. He takes napping very seriously.


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 7, 2012)

RCS1956 said:


> Why do you say that?  I was considering one from that breeder.


Sorry I didn't reply to your pm sooner...

If you are talking about the Janzen's in Conyers I don't know of them personally but the info available about their dogs is worrisome. For starters they appear to have decided to become big time Basset Breeders about 4 years ago, they bought 4-5 females and they have a LOT of litters. 17 pups born the beginning of July in two litters, two more litters planned for December, one female is being bred back to back, Jasmine has a litter of 5 week old puppies on the ground now and will be bred again this winter.

They are breeding their females as fast as possible using their own two stud dogs yet there is  NO MENTION of the adults being screened for common genetic problems such as Glaucoma, VWD, Hip Dysplasia etc... If her dogs were screened and clear for anything she would almost certainly be bragging about it on her website. Plus responsible breeders don't breed their females every 6 months, that is what puppy mills do.

A good breeder would have their dogs certified clear of Glaucoma, VWD, Thyroid at the very least, those tests are not expensive. She is planning to breed a male puppy this winter so we know that dog can't be certified OFA (hips and elbows) as they can't be certified that young.

Many of the quality Basset breeders actually have the eye certifications done on EACH PUPPY as it is sold so that is apparently a big problem in the breed.

If it were me I would be checking out quality breeders especially if you weren't planning on having the dog until Spring anyway. You can even acquire retired AKC Champions as pets for a good price if you are able to provide a really good home (young dogs that have gotten their Ch Title but won't be bred, their breeders place them in pet  homes once the Titles are done).



> *The Basset Hound Club of America, Inc. (BHCA) Health Policy*​
> *BHCA encourages responsible breeding through screening for the more common genetic disorders known to affect Basset Hounds.* BHCA believes that the following tests yield useful information that may assist responsible breeders in their selection of Basset Hounds to be used for breeding:
> 
> *Gonioscopy* (examination of the iridocorneal angle of the eye for abnormalities which may predispose the eye to the development of glaucoma) and eye examination, performed by a veterinary ophthalmologist, resulting in eligibility for Canine Eye Registry Foundation (CERF) registration.
> ...


----------



## RCS1956 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.  Your  comment about   getting a retired AKC champion is real appealing to us as a matter of fact.  I'd never heard of that.    If I can skip the really young puppy stage, I'm all for it!    Not sure where to start but I'm going to look into it.
Funny, I had tried to contact a couple of the Georgia  breeders a while back who were listed on  the Basset Hound Club of America site and got zero response.   Maybe those names were out of date.  

With all that said,   we've recently rescued a dog from the Humane Society that's a purebred mutt.    Still,  might be looking for a playmate for him in a few months.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 7, 2012)

RCS1956 said:


> With all that said,   we've recently rescued a dog from the Humane Society that's a purebred mutt.    Still,  might be looking for a playmate for him in a few months.



We have two AKC beagles, one AKC basset, and one purebred mutt. The mutt is the healthiest and smartest of them all.


----------



## RCS1956 (Aug 7, 2012)

grizzlyblake said:


> We have two AKC beagles, one AKC basset, and one purebred mutt. The mutt is the healthiest and smartest of them all.



Wouldn't you know it.   Our puppy looks to be about 50% Basset and 50% Beagle.     What we now call a "designer dog" rather than a mutt....right?


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 8, 2012)

RCS1956 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  Your  comment about   getting a retired AKC champion is real appealing to us as a matter of fact.  I'd never heard of that.    If I can skip the really young puppy stage, I'm all for it!    Not sure where to start but I'm going to look into it.
> Funny, I had tried to contact a couple of the Georgia  breeders a while back who were listed on  the Basset Hound Club of America site and got zero response.   Maybe those names were out of date.
> 
> With all that said,   we've recently rescued a dog from the Humane Society that's a purebred mutt.    Still,  might be looking for a playmate for him in a few months.



Yeah it doesn't look like there are many show breeders in Georgia, if they don't have litters they don't call back many times (and many quality show breeders only have a litter ever year or two if that, they breed to keep their blood lines going, not to sell as many pups as possible).

Here is a link to Basset Hound Rescue in Georgia, they have about 30 dogs listed around the state, many are seniors however they also have young dogs too:

http://bhrg.org/dogs_girls.htm

Finished Champions are harder to find especially since there are very few show breeders in Georgia. A breeder in TX says they have retired Champions available now...if you don't mind arranging transport (there are dog transport agencies that specialize in this)  you may want to call them, read the bottom of the page where they mention retired champions: 

http://www.morningwoodbassets.com/puppies

Note the breeder above has eye exams on all puppies before they are sold, I am guessing their puppies go for about a grand a piece when available. A retired Ch.  would be a quality dog at a low price (plus transport costs).


----------



## Jeff1969 (Aug 9, 2012)

BHRG (Basset rescue) is a great organization. I volunteered with them as a foster for several years. The dogs they have are all neutered or spayed, up to date on shots and will be heartworm free. They do require a signed contract about how the dog will be kept and all...indoors, no chains outside, etc...but they do make sure the dogs are healthy before they get adopted out. I think it's around $250 to adopt, but if you get more than 1, they "may" give a discount...dunno for sure. I am pretty sure that they do give a lower price on the senior dogs though. Look through their website. They foster them with folks with dogs, cats, and kids in order to get them socialized and to judge how they do with others.


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff1969 said:


> BHRG (Basset rescue) is a great organization. I volunteered with them as a foster for several years. The dogs they have are all neutered or spayed, up to date on shots and will be heartworm free. They do require a signed contract about how the dog will be kept and all...indoors, no chains outside, etc...but they do make sure the dogs are healthy before they get adopted out. I think it's around $250 to adopt, but if you get more than 1, they "may" give a discount...dunno for sure. I am pretty sure that they do give a lower price on the senior dogs though. Look through their website. They foster them with folks with dogs, cats, and kids in order to get them socialized and to judge how they do with others.



Rescue dogs are great, they are so appreciative and adoring and the adopter gets to feel good about having saved a dog. 

From my experience, and I have had a lot of good dogs, the adult rescue dogs are the most adoring canines imaginable, they appreciate a good home!  They appreciate the kind words, the place you have to give them, the small treats and such, and you can see it in their eyes.

For a pet/companion they are the way to go, plus when you adopt from rescue they aren't "selling" they are matching, matching your expectations and home situation with a dog that fits.


----------



## Jeff1969 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just wanted to add...I have had 3 bassets that came from BHRG. One was 10 or so when I got him and he had the heart and stamina of a 3 year old. He died at around 12. The second one I adopted was 4 and lived to be about 13, and the other was about 4ish when he died from recurring cancer. 

The money BHRG takes in from adoptions is 100% used for the hounds. Everyone who works with them is volunteer. I have personally seen them spend way more than $250 to get a hound healthy.

As an aside, they are a non-profit organization, so your adoption fee is a donation and can be claimed on taxes.


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff1969 said:


> Just wanted to add...I have had 3 bassets that came from BHRG. One was 10 or so when I got him and he had the heart and stamina of a 3 year old. He died at around 12. The second one I adopted was 4 and lived to be about 13, and the other was about 4ish when he died from recurring cancer.
> 
> The money BHRG takes in from adoptions is 100% used for the hounds. Everyone who works with them is volunteer. I have personally seen them spend way more than $250 to get a hound healthy.
> 
> As an aside, they are a non-profit organization, so your adoption fee is a donation and can be claimed on taxes.



Yeah $250 almost never covers their expenses. The big benefit with rescue is that they really do try to match dogs to the right people, and if the match isn't good (i.e. they don't get along with other dogs in the house etc...) they take them back and find them a good home. 

The Coonhound that I recently rescued required $300 for standard vet work and he is healthy, he is being boarded at a nice kennel which adds to the cost (the canine in my avatar will not allow me to foster male dogs). For many rescuers the adoption isn't really about covering expenses it is about the new owner making a modest investment and commitment.


----------



## tjrutz (Dec 21, 2012)

my ol boy is a bassett hound and I love him to death! ive had him about 9yrs. fun dogs but very stubborn. they love their sleep> my Rusty sleeps about eighteen hrs a day on average. but they truly are great dogs with and normally are great with kids and otherdogs. I think you will really enjoy having one. just get ready for the stubbornness it can make it hard to train them but in the end its well worth it. good luck and please post pics if you decide to get one.


----------

